# Older miniDSP Models vs. nanoAVR HD



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi Shacksters 

I've been trying to make sense of all the different flavors of miniDSP models that can be used in a home theater. I've read the reviews on and off this site, but guess what? I feel more helpless and useless than before.

I started a different on-site thread to cover the differences between both of the new miniDSP models (HD vs DL); but now I'm wondering: "What about the older models?" For a simple system of 5 speakers and a sub, which miniDSP is "best?" The favorite and successful 2x4? A 10x10? One of the newer nanoAVR's? A model I didn't mention?

I know I'm hedging on an exact question, but I'm not sure I even know what to ask. It seems the break-through feature on the newer nanoAVR models is HDMI related, so they're inserted in the digital signal path. The older models are positioned in the analog path between a preamp/processor and power amp, correct?

So ignoring any Dirac Live versions, what are the pros/cons of the older and newer models mentioned above in the context of a simple HT with five speakers and a sub? Does anyone care to comment on switching from a traditional miniDSP model to one of the newer HT versions? Does room measurement/correction get simpler? Do you think the end result would be better? Why or why not?


----------



## HifiZine (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi there, for EQ on a 5.1 system, and excluding Dirac Live, the options mostly (*) boil down to the 10x10 Hd (or the 8x8 kit board) or the nanoAVR HD. The 10x10 is analog in/out and goes between a pre/pro and amplification; the nanoAVR HD is HDMI in/out and goes between the source/s and an AVR or AVP. Between those two the functionality is _fairly_ similar although the nanoAVR "BM" plugin has more sophisticated/flexible bass management.

So neither is "best" - it depends on your system configuration. The nanoAVR is significantly cheaper, so personally I think that would be the one to use if you can.

(*) I say "mostly" because there are other options but they get more complicated/fiddly or get into advanced DIY. You could, for example, use three 2x4s instead of a 10x10 HD (but with no bass management and more limited levels).

Hope that helps


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Yes, HifiZine, it does help. A lot! And thank you.


----------

